# IVF Silent Miscarriage. No HeartBeat at 9 weeks :(



## CozIvf

Hi all

I had my second scan today, i am 9 weeks today, IVF miracle, 1st attempt

we had a scan at 6 weeks and 5 days and saw a heartbeat:cloud9:
but today there wasnt one :( :cry:

They did an internal ultrasound and also internal doppler and heard or saw no heartbeat :cry:

The embryo also measured smaller than should be at 9 weeks... i think (all a bit hazy) that it measured 8.6 mm and i think at 9 weeks should be 20mm so guessing died about7/8 weeks? 

Thinking of getting a second opinion, even just to make me feel better before DNC

Have to wait for bleeding or DNC

TERRIFIED and devastated as it was an IVF miracle :(


----------



## hayleybop

So sorry :hugs: Definitely get a second opinion if you feel you need it. Its your baby and if that confirms what you need to know then go for it :thumbup: So sorry again. xxx


----------



## SabrinaKat

I agree with hayley, please get a second opinion -- that said, am sorry to hear about your loss, especially under the even more difficult IVF treatment. I hope your clinic can give you some answers....

best wishes


----------



## sosad82

oh hunny i am so sorry its an awful situation ..please know that you are not alone and we are always here for you...take care lovely xxx


----------



## CozIvf

Had second scan

Still the same, she even struggled to see it

I have a DnC next Friday if I don't bleed before.. Terrified!! :(


----------



## bluenose80

Hi, I am so sorry for your loss unfortunately I understand exactly how you feel because I had my first attempt at IVF in Oct which was positive. I had a scan at six weeks which showed a heartbeat. I had pregnancy symtoms, took crinone gel until my 12 week scan on 23.12.11 to be told there was no baby in here by the sonographer. There was a baby but it had stopped growing at 8/9 weeks as it measured 16mm. I had my operation on 29.12.11 and now I feel so terribly depressed. IVF was so demanding (I don't know how you found it) and cannot face the thought of more treatment and the fear that this could happen again. I cried when I woke up from my op because I didn't want to, the pain is awful and I can't face life at the moment. It's just not same for people like us that need help to concieve we just simply can't try again next month. I just don't know what to do, friends and family have been great but they just don't know what to say/how I really feel. I just hope you can find comfort and grieve for your little angel and best wishes for the future.


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss. There are many ladies on this board that have had d&c's and can perhaps reassure you. x x


----------



## CozIvf

bluenose80 said:


> hunny I'm so sorry. Yes I did find IVF extremely demanding.. I did have a first attempt but the medication didn't work and follicles didnt grow so the abandoned the cycle
> And the second was a full cycle obviously got to egg retrieval and resulted in BFP
> 
> Was so so happy ;(
> 
> I don't have DNC booked til next Friday so I have to wait and see if I bleed. Awful! :(


----------



## bluenose80

I don't think you will bleed. I had to wait over the Christmas weekend and I was worried that I'd bleed but I didn't. Just be very careful after your op; make sure you rest and drink plenty of water. I've just been put on antibiotics because I've got an infection but the actual op wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I just felt very groggy after the op. Be prepared that when you have had the op you will feel very different emotions- this week has been the worst week of my life, I cried to my doctor for twenty minutes on Tuesday morning, because it feels 'over' but you still have all the hormones flying around your body. I've started to write my feelings down because you can't always talk to someone but most importantly just don't expect too much of yourself for a while.
I'll be thinking of you and I am sure everything will go well, take care xx


----------



## fluffystar

Oh ladies, I just want to send you all some hugs :hugs: 
I have had 2 failed ivf cycles then miracuously concieved the cycle immediately after the 2nd failed attempt. Then I miscarried, now I have an infection and am really struggling with it all so I really know how you feel. 
Personally, I feels its a really lonely experience. As if infertility isnt lonely enough but to miscarry on top of any pregnancy you do have is doubly hard. It took me over three years to get where I was, even if it was only for a few weeks. Do keep talking on here if it helps.

Fluffy xxx


----------



## TerriLynn

I am so sorry for your loss. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CozIvf

Thanks for the advice and sorry for your losses too

No bleed today altho I haven't had cramps but twinges... Feel different today

Also my boobs were full and round and now wobbly again sorry for tmi

;(

Just want this done, AF to come then I can try my frozen eggs xx


----------



## StarrySkies

So sorry for your loss hun :hugs: :hugs:
xx


----------



## MaryDo

i am so sorry...same happened to me , found out yesterday no heartbeat at 9 weeks after an ivf cycle. I had frozen embryo transferred on october 17th. I am so sad. Last week and the week before there was a strong heartbeat. I dont understand what could have happened. I have a DNC scheduled for tomorrow . Me and my husband were so happy. We are devastated now. I had miscarriages before and an ectopic so we finally did IVF and was sure it would work.....


----------



## george83

I'm so sorry for all your losses ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs: I had a mmc but without the struggle of ivf first and that alone was hard enough. I hope you find some answers or some comfort soon x x


----------

